# Attn: Canon Mark III users!



## kathyt (Apr 30, 2013)

The long awaited firmware update was released today. Go update your cameras!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2013)

Kathy, what did it fix? (not a mark iii user yet)


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 30, 2013)

It's about time.  My camera still looks and acts like it's a T1i but I just know it's a 5D3 in disguise.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 30, 2013)

1D mark III, 1Ds mark III, 5D mark III ?


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> 1D mark III, 1Ds mark III, 5D mark III ?



Feel free to send me any and/or all of those Mike.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 30, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Kathy, what did it fix? (not a mark iii user yet)


It isn't really fixing anything. It is adding some video and focusing features.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 30, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy, what did it fix? (not a mark iii user yet)
> ...




So now you can take video of me in my day to day life with the 800 5.6, and not break the restraining order?

THANKS CANON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



You actually filed a restraining order to keep Kathy away from you? (I know of three cases that are pending where she won't be allowed more than 400 feet away from them.)


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 30, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Kathy, what did it fix? (not a mark iii user yet)



New features... 

1)  Uncompressed HDMI out when shooting video
2)  AF enabled at f/8 with cross-type points (previously only enabled at focal ratios of f/5.6 and below)

I haven't downloaded and installed it yet... it's "on my list of things to do."


----------



## kathyt (Apr 30, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...


I know. I am so excited rotanimod. Then we are going to update your profile "chimping" pic. It will be a big day for us. I will probably need some waders to follow you around though.


----------



## Tony S (May 1, 2013)

> 1D mark III, 1Ds mark III, 5D mark III



5D3


Canon really screwed the 1DMKIII buyers so why try to make it better now? after all it's already been upgraded to a new model twice.


----------



## Overread (May 1, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> 2)  AF enabled at f/8 with cross-type points (previously only enabled at focal ratios of f/5.6 and below)



Wildlife photographers will be rejoicing! I know many hated Canon for dropping back to limiting AF to f5.6 because quite a few will use lenses like the 600mm and 500mm Ls with teleconverters for that extra bit of range and still got acceptable AF performance (esp now with the newer MII lenses and MIII telecovnerters).


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2013)

Yet another Canon that was released deliberately crippled by Canon...then "fixed" with a firmware update later....amazing...they just keep doing that same ole shizz...


----------



## Overread (May 1, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yet another Canon that was released deliberately crippled by Canon...then "fixed" with a firmware update later....amazing...they just keep doing that same ole shizz...



To be fair I'm sure Nikon, Sony and all the others also software cripple their cameras to some extent - although Canon does appear to be more trigger happy (that or they produce their cameras to a much more similar unified standard and then use software to restrict them - it might help with their manufacture if the internals are more similar). 

Honestly I'd really wish they'd release software updates more often I'm sure older cameras even back to the likes of the 40D could get quite significant improvements just with a software update.


----------

